# Another stolen bike



## waterguy (Jun 15, 2006)

Be on the lookout for a stolen bike. The bike was stolen early Sunday morning in Turlock. It's a 54 cm dark grey/black Argon 18 Gallium Pro with Campy Record 11 components. Attached is a pic of what most of the bike looks like. Instead of the Fulcrums, the wheels are DT 190 hubs with HED Belgium rims, silver spokes, black nipples and had HED quick release skewers. Seatpost and bar are carbon Edge, seat is Fizik Alliante, stem is Ritchey WCS, pedals are Shimano Dura-Ace, bar tape is red/black Lizarkd Skin, the tires are red/black Continentals. Also has a red K-Edge Garmin mount.


----------



## waterguy (Jun 15, 2006)

Good news to report. Today, the thief walked into the shop that had the bike originally. He tried to sell it to them as a used bike. Of course, everyone in the shop recognized the bike and grabbed it. The idiot ran off before the cops could be called. I think it's going to be a nice weekend!


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

That's great news, wish more of these incidents ended like that. Any luck with security cams? Anyway, awesome.


----------

